# Missouri New Regs



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

In Missouri this year they are allowed to hunt Deer with Air Rifles.

Hey maybe get to use Potatoe Gun :dance: 

big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Air Rifles??? What's the point?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

ladycat said:


> Air Rifles??? What's the point?


  I just thought it was neet,not many states let you use Air Rifles.I won't but I'm sure there is some that will.

big rockpile


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

You mean with paintballs? Or use a dart and tranq them?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> You mean with paintballs? Or use a dart and tranq them?



This is not a joke,this next season you can use an Air Rifle 40Cal. or better.Guy about 8 miles from here makes a 50Cal. Air Rifle.

But like I say they will be legal this next Firearms Season.

big rockpile


----------



## krondor2 (May 28, 2007)

certain european armies at one or another had used air rifles could not remember so looked it up and here is a link

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_gun


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

krondor2 said:


> certain european armies at one or another had used air rifles could not remember so looked it up and here is a link
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_gun


Good link. I was ignorant and didn't know there were air rifles that could actually do any damage.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here is another Link

http://www.quackenbushairguns.com/

big rockpile


----------



## JNSDavis (Jan 20, 2008)

Hmm thats pretty neat rockpile... I've been away from home for about 8 years. This year will be the first i've been able to deer hunt in the ozarks for a long time. But i'd take my ol 30-30 over anything in the woods. Makes a good brush gun. 

James


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Rock, do ya'll got little bitty deer there in Mo.? I'm not sure you'd knock a Ky. deer down with just a bb gun. Might skeer it. Might make a rutting buck a bit testy, but not sure you'd bring home any meat. I'm thinkin I'll stick with the 30-30 also.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

This is quite interesting. How do the guns develop enough air pressure to become an equivelant weapon to a rifle fired with gun powder? Are they cheap to shoot?


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

Farmerwilly2 said:


> Rock, do ya'll got little bitty deer there in Mo.? I'm not sure you'd knock a Ky. deer down with just a bb gun. Might skeer it. Might make a rutting buck a bit testy, but not sure you'd bring home any meat. I'm thinkin I'll stick with the 30-30 also.


you obviously didn't look at the quakenbush site he referenced. they have been used in Africa on game way larger than whitetails. I'd put our MO whitetails up to your KY deer anyday....


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't know from african deer, but if a little cork gun is gonna be dropping them Mo. deer somethin is wrong with em. Maybe it was the drought this year. I know they was a lot of em dropping here this past summer, same in Ohio. Kind of cleared up once we got a couple good frosts. Now air guns is fun and all mind ya, an I have knocked a squirel out of a tree once with one, barked and carried on like crazy, but I never turned one on anything bigger than that. What they gonna do next, open up a spit ball and pea shooter rabbit season?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Do you have a link to these new regs Rockpile?..I was telling my Hubby about it and he laughed. I'm not able to find anything about it when I websearch.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If you all do your homework and study the ballistics, you'll find that those big air rifles are almost comparable to a lot of black powder rifles and shotguns. I definitely wouldn't want someone sending an 800+fps 50 cal. slug at me.

Martin


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Do you have a link to these new regs Rockpile?..I was telling my Hubby about it and he laughed. I'm not able to find anything about it when I websearch.


Its in this months Conservationist page 4 under Hunting,here is the Link



http://www.mdc.mo.gov/conmag/2008/02/30.htm


big rockpile


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Good link. I was ignorant and didn't know there were air rifles that could actually do any damage.


Don't feel bad. I always thought that Daisy Manufacturing was the inventor of air guns and that the first airgun was produced when my dad was a little growing up. Now I know it's not so!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Lewis and Clark carried an airgun on their hike. They impressed the Indians with it. 

I have a friend with a 177 air rifle, the buttstock is the reservoir and he refills it with a scuba tank. Those are high pressure. It shoots almost like a 22 and is extremely powerful and incredibly accurate. The bigger ones are plenty enough for deer.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

cabelas used to carry a british made 45 cal air rifle that broke 900fps it also had a reservoir that was filled from a compressor. the ballistics on it made it close to a 45ACP round which is completely adequate out to 50yds even 100 on head shots.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Rockpile...I know we have this month's issue laying around somewhere...I just tried looking online and found nuffin


----------



## JNSDavis (Jan 20, 2008)

Not to stray to far from the topic. But... have they decided about the new point regs? Like no more button bucks for us? I was reading somewhere that they were trying to change it to atleast 4 points or more. But i can tell ya being in the woods around dawn or dusk it's very hard to see. The last one i got all i knew was it was good size and was a buck. Other than that i had no clue it was a 6 point. Antlers and trees kinda blend in.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

JNSDavis said:


> Not to stray to far from the topic. But... have they decided about the new point regs? Like no more button bucks for us? I was reading somewhere that they were trying to change it to atleast 4 points or more. But i can tell ya being in the woods around dawn or dusk it's very hard to see. The last one i got all i knew was it was good size and was a buck. Other than that i had no clue it was a 6 point. Antlers and trees kinda blend in.


Yea I sent them an E-Mail on this.Like I told them in this brush I can tell a mature Buck from a young one.But when it comes to counting 4 Points on one side lots of people are going to be killing illegal Deer.They don't care they are going to change them no matter.

Plus did you see where they are going to change Youth Turkey Season to all day.They say it won't have no effect on breeding.I was wondering why they don't have it all day for General Season.But in truth I think t6hey should cut the Season back.You can't continue to have bad hatches and record kills :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------



## JNSDavis (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree with ya... Never was a turkey hunter, but alot of my family are. And expect to start sooner than later. So any other new odd ball regs i should know about... that is before i get my gun and truck taken away.. lol. I tell ya what though, if we had some good rainbow trout around our area i would be in hog heaven. Thats the only thing out of my travels i'll miss.


----------



## stubone (Feb 13, 2004)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1B2GGIC_enUS216US216&sa=N

like this??????????


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

JNSDavis said:


> I agree with ya... Never was a turkey hunter, but alot of my family are. And expect to start sooner than later. So any other new odd ball regs i should know about... that is before i get my gun and truck taken away.. lol. I tell ya what though, if we had some good rainbow trout around our area i would be in hog heaven. Thats the only thing out of my travels i'll miss.



Well in '09 they are going to move Antlerless Season to October,Firearms Season to Thanksgiving week,and Muzzleloader Season to the last of December.

big rockpile


----------

